# Bloodwork is Perfect



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

2.5 years on raw, and both dogs have perfect bloodwork. Everything was in the reference range, except their hemoglobin levels, which are elevated to levels most pro athletes would envy. Glad to see the species appropriate diet and hours of off leash exercise are paying off!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Spoo Owner - congratulations. I am impressed. You must have gotten your degree in canine nutrition to have mastered such a feat. LOL JK I am glad your pups are doing great.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats! I recently had bloodwork done on my dogs, they have been on raw for about a year and a half now. Everything came back perfect! Yay for species appropriate diets!


----------

